# Sometimes I can boot and sometimes not



## makdaddy8888 (May 16, 2012)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...ECF9AA6DAC176572!136&authkey=!ACmbaY0zIpQHHuY

Why is this happening?


----------



## Zare (May 16, 2012)

What PCI(x) devices do you have?


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

See if a BIOS update helps, if one is available.


----------



## makdaddy8888 (May 16, 2012)

From memory the only thing I have is an AGP card. Pretty sure all the slots are empty. Board is very old so I'm out of luck there.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

If it's an old board try booting with acpi(4) turned off.


----------



## makdaddy8888 (Jun 21, 2012)

*T*here was an IEEE1394 PCI extension board installed. Which had always been there. Yanked it and bingo no problems anymore. W*eir*d how sometimes it would work though.


----------

